# 17 year old bodybuilder



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

just a few pictures been training a few years


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You look lean and have some muscle but what is that pose?!lol


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

i am bulking its just hard you know when you have the ipod recording in one hand there is no place to put it only in one of my hands


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You look lean and have some muscle but what is that pose?!lol


That's the starfish con (amateur lol)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That's the starfish con (amateur lol)


 

OP you remind me of my self around your age.

I worried too much about staying very lean year round that i comprimised gains. Now my little brother was not that way and now at age 19 he is over 90kg with abbs at 5ft6 and natural. Eat big to get big bud.


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

i am 5 foot 7 and i have ages until i am 18 next year i am 18


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

J s t e H said:


> i am 5 foot 7 and i have ages until i am 18 next year i am 18


That's generally how time/birthdays work...


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

?


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

roadz said:


> That's generally how time/birthdays work...


:laugh:

Look pretty lean.

Time to pack some muscle on :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FU*K ME !

Thats one hell of a beard for a 17 yr old !!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> FU*K ME !
> 
> Thats one hell of a beard for a 17 yr old !!!


You serious?

My mate had a full on massive beard! Safe to say he got served absolutely everywhere


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker said:


> You serious?
> 
> My mate had a full on massive beard! Safe to say he got served absolutely everywhere


Eh !!!!

I'm 41 this month and l cant grow a full one !!

How old is your mate ???


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Eh !!!!
> 
> I'm 41 this month and l cant grow a full one !!
> 
> How old is your mate ???


Don't go there, he needs pics and a name first.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i hate people that can grow beards at 17. im 16 and best i got is some shixtty side burns, some chin stubble and a pikey 'tash.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> i hate people that can grow beards at 17. im 16 and best i got is some shixtty side burns, some chin stubble and a pikey 'tash.


Trusty me mate your lucky


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I had a full beard at about 19 - 20

I hate it, im a hairy person and it drives me mad

Think yourself lucky if you dont have a full beard and dont have to shave all the time


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i hate people that can grow beards at 17. im 16 and best i got is some shixtty side burns, some chin stubble and a pikey 'tash.


Im 17 and have no beard what so ever  so glad i dont have to shave everyday like a lot of my mates


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

with a name like juice junky....you soon will have one....


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Eh !!!!
> 
> I'm 41 this month and l cant grow a full one !!
> 
> How old is your mate ???


He was 17 probs 18 now, i can't grow a beard for sh1t, some people are just naturally stupidly hairy. I'm blonde so any facial hair i do get just looks trampy. Can't even get side burns :cursing:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have a shave and cut your damn hair! ;0)


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> with a name like juice junky....you soon will have one....


I had problems with the my account when i tried setting up and ended up making 5 attempts and ran out of variations of my first name :lol:


----------

